# Pc 7518



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Would like to know if PC 7518's (purchased in last 2 years) are still performing well.
Particularly interested in bearings, and the 5 speed changer.
And if the new casting (shock-free?!) is electrically safe as they say it is.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

1st failure in the 1st month.. none lasted linger than 2½ months
one speed controller down and 4 bearing failures 3 of them catastrophic... Fields and armatures damaged..
purchased 2 years 5 months ago...
installed 40K ceramic bearings in the two remaining routers and bypassed controllers... their bearings became quite noisy..

FWIW... there was a recall on them...
no shocks ever felt...
these 6 routers (motors only) were purchased, installed in crude tables w/ JessEm lifts and put into extended hard production for a single large, as in really big, Tudor/trim project...
Router Forums - View Single Post - Question about above or below table height adjustment and more


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I have also had bearing problems with my PC sanders Pat. When I replaced the bearings I found out they are some of the cheapest ones you can buy. I am guessing that probably holds true for their routers also.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> I have also had bearing problems with my PC sanders Pat. When I replaced the bearings I found out they are some of the cheapest ones you can buy. I am guessing that probably holds true for their routers also.


wholesale/jobber cost price is around 80¢....


----------



## gjackson52 (Jul 4, 2015)

That is sad to hear. My PC 7518 is older ( 10 years or so ) and it is a work horse. I am sad that the quality has gone down so much.


Gary


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

gjackson52 said:


> That is sad to hear. My PC 7518 is older ( 10 years or so ) and it is a work horse. I am sad that the quality has gone down so much.
> 
> 
> Gary


that seemed to happen when PC was bought out by Asian interest..


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

"FWIW... there was a recall on them...
no shocks ever felt...
these 6 routers (motors only) were purchased, installed in crude tables w/ JessEm lifts and put into extended hard production for a single large, as in really big, Tudor/trim project...
Router Forums - View Single Post - Question about above or below table height adjustment and more"
***********************************************
This failure: Duty cycle (how long were they run/session) and diameter of usual cutter = ?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I have two 75182 (motor only ) and have had no issues . Then again they haven't been used yet


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Quillman said:


> This failure: Duty cycle (how long were they run/session) and diameter of usual cutter = ?


1¾'' rail and stile...
2'' thumbnail..
glass door bead... 1½''(?)...
assorted ogee.. edge and groove... 1''±...
*picture molding.... 
*chair rail...
*base...
*casing..
*crown...
*built up...
*hand rail..
*these sizes were all over the map...
mid 5 figures in LF all totaled... 

never kept track of actual machine in operation hours..
some days.. all day...
other days an hour or two...
or not at all...
there were six fixed set ups w/ power feeders and two operators..
used up around 90 bits total for the project...

the idea was to use the PC commercial motors for the heavy work in the tables and 1617's and 19's for hand held..
finished the job w/ 1617 motors in the tables...
job lasted 7 months...
15 routers...
replaced the 6PC's w/ Bosch..
1 Bosch stopped working due to brushes...
1 pulled from service due to noisy bearing(s)...
when PC CS found out their motors were used commercially they wouldn't warranty them...
did notice the bearings in the PC's leaked but not till after they were torn down.....
according to my bearing wholesale the PC bearings are only good for around 16~18K RPM sustained no load...

and correction...
it was 30K RPM sustain ceramics I put in the remaining 7518's... not 40K...
also there were two speed controller failures.. not one... the caps on the board split/separated...

Pat... you having 518 issues??? considering buying one???


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I think you ruined Pat's day, Stick. Those runout figures you posted are somewhat outside of Pat's normal expectations!

(For new members, Pat Warner (Quillman) is a precision machinist at heart, and creates drop dead gorgeous router jigs and accessories)
ROUTER WOODWORKING


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

"Pat... you having 518 issues??? considering buying one???"
**************************************
Indeed the 518's were in trouble from the gitgo, Stick.
I have not burned out a 7518, (had 5 until the robbery, now only 2), all gifts from PC>>10 years ago.
(Used to be a PC vendor).
However, they have lots of duty time on them, need servicing.
I need a new one.
And, of course, I know not of their present day parts and QC.
Mine were all made in TN.
*********************************************
Sounds like you have had nutten but trouble.
Notwithstanding, the rigor of your project, in my view, warranted a shaper.
Routers are toys compared to shapers.
Shaper cutters have duty cycles of shifts. That is, they run, power fed, for an 8-10 hr. shift before sharpening. Router bits show wear lines in 300 feet. Routers, 110vac, cannot stand big cutters or long duty cycles.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

yes they were and PC didn't do anything about it...

well aware of the differences but there was no way to move and set up 3 ea 2 spindle 3Ø shapers..... (Whitney 90'' tilting spindles)
couldn't find smaller machines other than delta (lots of those needing some extinct part) and gambled on the routers... lost..
then again didn't use big cutters... not for a 3+ HP motors...

try the quadracut bits some time... you'll be pleasantly surprised...

change the bearings to ceramics, plan on replacing the caps in the speed control at some point or do it now (about 5~6$) and you should be good to go for a long time...
they may even out live you...
have you considered a 1619???

FWIW... PC wanted 26$ at the time for OEM bearings that cost my wholesaler/jobber less than a buck...


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

I hated when Powermatic moved to China. They turned a great machine into a piece of junk.

Cessna tried the offshore deal making a 2 seat training airplane. The US pilots refused to buy it and the project collapsed. Maybe we should try that tack with our tool buying.


----------



## Chris Hachet (Dec 25, 2016)

Garyk said:


> I hated when Powermatic moved to China. They turned a great machine into a piece of junk.
> 
> Cessna tried the offshore deal making a 2 seat training airplane. The US pilots refused to buy it and the project collapsed. Maybe we should try that tack with our tool buying.


I would up vote this by ten thousand if I could. One of the reasons I have done more hand tool work is the quality of what of much is sold in the power tool world...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Chris Hachet said:


> I would up vote this by ten thousand if I could. One of the reasons I have done more hand tool work is the quality of what of much is sold in the power tool world...


you might want to look to Bosch...


----------



## Chris Hachet (Dec 25, 2016)

Stick486 said:


> you might want to look to Bosch...


I intend to for my next router purchase.


----------



## Chris Hachet (Dec 25, 2016)

I imagine that you Mr Stick are also a fan of the Bosch Colt?


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> FWIW... PC wanted 26$ at the time for OEM bearings that cost my wholesaler/jobber less than a buck...


PC isn't alone in this...I replaced the bearings on my Jet jointer...they wanted around $14/bearing. I can't remember the details, but they were $2.50 or so from

VXB Bearings Online Store The Ball Bearing Supplier & Distributor

and you know what you're getting.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

furboo said:


> PC isn't alone in this...I replaced the bearings on my Jet jointer...they wanted around $14/bearing. I can't remember the details, but they were $2.50 or so from
> 
> VXB Bearings Online Store The Ball Bearing Supplier & Distributor
> 
> and you know what you're getting.


We have a Kaman bearing company here , and Kawasaki wanted over $50 for front wheel bearings . Went to Kaman and got them for $14 .
I suspect they would have the ones for my PC routers to


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> We have a Kaman bearing company here , and Kawasaki wanted over $50 for front wheel bearings . Went to Kaman and got them for $14 .
> I suspect they would have the ones for my PC routers to


great company and yes they will...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Toyota is no different. Had a pinion bearing go a few years back and Toyota wanted $36. I called a local bearing supply and same brand and part # was $12.


----------



## Chris Hachet (Dec 25, 2016)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Toyota is no different. Had a pinion bearing go a few years back and Toyota wanted $36. I called a local bearing supply and same brand and part # was $12.


Markup on parts is how a lot of companies stay in business. Litton made fantastic appliances in the 1970's and word is they went out of business because no one ever bought repair parts. 

That being said, replacement cost of parts is very high for what they are for the JET bandsaw parts I need. 

Methinks I will be giving Carter a call...:smile:


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

Chris Hachet said:


> Markup on parts is how a lot of companies stay in business. Litton made fantastic appliances in the 1970's and word is they went out of business because no one ever bought repair parts.
> 
> That being said, replacement cost of parts is very high for what they are for the JET bandsaw parts I need.
> 
> Methinks I will be giving Carter a call...:smile:


A factor of 2 or so is fine. There's something to be said for knowing you're getting exactly the right part, they're having to stock it, convenience, etc. But much more than that is gouging, IMHO.


----------



## Chris Hachet (Dec 25, 2016)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> Toyota is no different. Had a pinion bearing go a few years back and Toyota wanted $36. I called a local bearing supply and same brand and part # was $12.


...and see, you are doing this wrong. You are supposed to take it to a dealer and pay them $1200 to repair your truck....!

(Irony and sarcasm meter pegged...)


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Chris Hachet said:


> ...and see, you are doing this wrong. You are supposed to take it to a dealer and pay them $1200 to repair your truck....!
> 
> (Irony and sarcasm meter pegged...)


1st problem: it happened on a Friday and I needed the truck running by Monday. As it was, the Toyota dealer in Vernon (50 minutes away) didn't have it but the dealer in Kelowna did (1.5 hrs each way) so other than the gas to go get the parts it cost me $36 to fix it. You could be right though Chris, they might have charged me that much and it probably would have been a week getting it back. I think it was about a 2 hr job. At least $1200 worth at a dealer. (also being sarcastic)


----------



## Chris Hachet (Dec 25, 2016)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> 1st problem: it happened on a Friday and I needed the truck running by Monday. As it was, the Toyota dealer in Vernon (50 minutes away) didn't have it but the dealer in Kelowna did (1.5 hrs each way) so other than the gas to go get the parts it cost me $36 to fix it. You could be right though Chris, they might have charged me that much and it probably would have been a week getting it back. I think it was about a 2 hr job. At least $1200 worth at a dealer. (also being sarcastic)


Please never underestimate the greed or stupidity of humans. Local Chevrolet dealer (who got pulled from being a GM dealer for a lot of reasons...) lost my Chevy truck once for a week... went to the dealer and pointed it out sitting right in front of the showroom where I had told them it was parked. 

I also located a missing Winnebago in one of their service bays that they had also lost from another customer...

There is a reason that a. I have learned to take care of myself and that b. Kehl Chevrolet/Olds/Cadillac is no longer a GM dealership. 

Have a great day! Nice to see another person who stands on their own two feet and doesn't complain...seriously!>>


----------



## atmartin23 (Aug 31, 2009)

Stick, 

I found a few posts where you mention ceramic bearings for the 7518. I did some google searching and could not find a ceramic replacement for the 146555-01 bearing that goes in the 7518. you think you could point me to the P/N or a link to who sells a ceramic replacement?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

the original bearing was measured by the bearing wholesaler and they came up w/ the replacement...
unless you are gonna pound the snot out of that 7518 just upgrade the bearing by sustained speed rate to 30K or better...
the bearing that is in the '18 is some seriously low grade stuff...


----------



## atmartin23 (Aug 31, 2009)

Perhaps your bearing supplier just used the OEM NSK bearing and did a better job at installing it than your original. I've done numerous searching and found the original NSK 6005 series bearing which is good to 16,000 RPM. Then there is a NSK 7005 series bearing good to 32000 RPM but that bearing costs about as much as the router at $274 which I doubt anyone would do. Doesn't seem to be anything in between.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

the supplier worked off of the dimensions and not the bearing number...


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

I believe the PC 7518 takes a 6202 bearing. If you search amazon with "nsk 6202", you'll get some options that include up to those rated up to 20,000 rpm. 

But the great folks at vxb.com (I used them for my shelix bearings for my jointer and planer, among other things) recommended applied.com, which has this:

https://www.applied.com/c-brands/c-...0-Series-Deep-Groove-Ball-Bearing/p/101553139

rated to 28,0000 rpm and is $12. I couldn't find any to 30,000. It's frustrating how difficult it is to find the specs.

Please post any other findings...I also have a 7518 and would like to replace the bearings.


----------



## furboo (Oct 12, 2015)

I should mention that the "6202" translates to the dimensions ID=15mm, OD=35mm, Width=11mm.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The 28,000 rpm bearing is a vast improvement on the original so it should give art least double the service of the original. I had a bearing go in each of my PC sanders and if I remember right one was a 608 I think which is a skateboard bearing. $0.80 ea. in packs of 10.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

furboo said:


> I believe the PC 7518 takes a 6202 bearing. If you search amazon with "nsk 6202", you'll get some options that include up to those rated up to 20,000 rpm.
> 
> But the great folks at vxb.com (I used them for my shelix bearings for my jointer and planer, among other things) recommended applied.com, which has this:
> 
> ...





furboo said:


> I should mention that the "6202" translates to the dimensions ID=15mm, OD=35mm, Width=11mm.


thanks for the added information...
I just gave the old bearing to the supplier and let them find a better replacement...


----------

